

Duetto: A faster and smarter alternative to Emscripten. - bazzargh
http://allievi.sssup.it/techblog/?p=798

======
lotyrin
Here's to hoping more effort goes in this direction, and to improving the
general cases of performance over special cases like ASM.js.

But I hesitate to get very excited over a few micro-benchmarks, particularly
without a release.

